# what being a true martial artist is about



## eggg1994 (Dec 7, 2010)

hello guy's so im going to tell yall what i believe being a true martial artist and black belt is about. ok there is more to being a martial artist then self defence and the ufc champon being a martial artist is a way of life and is my way of life to me. a good black belt is some one with the'' i never give up additude'' and who posseses the power to believe in himself to gain confidence in himself. a martial artist carries with him the passion, persevirence, willpower, knowledge, wisdom, belief. a black belt must train constantly to get better by giving more in an area he's struggling in, life, relationship, or anything he wants to do in life. consistancy is one of the most important things a martial artist needs to get better in martial arts and life itself. you must eat healthy to be a good martial artist too. this is my quote"A black belt is nothing more than a belt that goes around your waist. Being a black belt is a state of mind and attitude.
- Rick English


----------



## K-man (Dec 7, 2010)

One of the MA DVDs I have has a sign in the background on the dojo wall ... "A Black Belt is a White Belt who never gave up".


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 8, 2010)

Some good points there. "The difference between the possible and the impossible is one`s will" is one of my favoirite sayings. 
I would like to say that it is important to remember to enjoy life too. Have a few beers, enjoy a feast, get laid etc.

Heck even monks do this once in a while, and they really know how to party


----------



## seasoned (Dec 8, 2010)

Cirdan said:


> Some good points there. "The difference between the possible and the impossible is one`s will" is one of my favoirite sayings.
> I would like to say that it is important to remember to enjoy life too. Have a few beers, enjoy a feast, get laid etc.
> 
> Heck even monks do this once in a while, and they really know how to party


No BB required there, although some might rank very high..............


----------



## seasoned (Dec 8, 2010)

eggg1994 said:


> hello guy's so im going to tell yall what i believe being *a true martial artist* and black belt *is about*. ok there is more to being a martial artist then self defence and the ufc champon being a martial artist is a way of life and is my way of life to me. a good black belt is some one with the'' i never give up additude'' and who posseses *the power to believe in himself* to *gain confidence in himself*. a martial artist *carries with him the passion, persevirence, willpower, knowledge, wisdom, belief*. a black belt must train constantly *to get better by giving more in an area he's struggling in, life, relationship, or anything he wants to do in life.* consistancy is one of the most important things a martial artist needs to get better in martial arts and life itself. you must eat healthy to be a good martial artist too. this is my quote"A black belt is nothing more than a belt that goes around your waist. *Being a black belt is a state of mind and attitude.*
> - Rick English


 
This is what I would have said, Rick, but you said it so eloquently, all I could do was echo your words. Very nice.......




eggg1994 said:


> *A true martial artist* *is about * *the power to believe in himself,* *to* *gain confidence in himself*.* He carries with him the passion, perseverance, willpower, knowledge, wisdom, belief, **to get better, by giving more in an area he's struggling in, life, relationship, or anything he wants to do in life.* *Being a black belt is a state of mind and attitude.*
> *- Rick English*



We all know that a little martial arts everyday will improve our physical talent, but by living your words above, will make you the best person you could ever be.:asian:


----------



## Narges (Dec 23, 2010)

I believe in Gichin Funakoshi's words: "The purpose of karate lies not in victory or defeat, but in the perfection of the character of the participants."


----------



## Blade96 (Dec 29, 2010)

Narges said:


> I believe in Gichin Funakoshi's words: "The purpose of karate lies not in victory or defeat, but in the perfection of the character of the participants."



i believe in that too.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 27, 2011)

I like how this thread became a gathering of MA proverbs! 

Chris


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> I like how this thread became a gathering of MA proverbs!
> 
> Chris



lol heres another one:

the white belt is the most important for without them there can be no black belts.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 27, 2011)

Having a black belt means honesty , integrity , courage , kindness and above all 

MAKING SURE IT GOES WITH YOUR OUTFIT.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 27, 2011)

Where's his hat?


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 27, 2011)

To me being a martial artist is all about becoming a powerful person.

Here's a saying!:

'Only a warrior chooses pacifism. Others are condemned to it."

I'm afraid i don't know who said it, but i like it!


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 27, 2011)

yak sao said:


> Where's his hat?


 
He lost it in a street fight.


----------



## yak sao (Jan 28, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> He lost it in a street fight.


 

Wow! That guy doesn't just look tough...he is tough!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 28, 2011)

"Do not hurt where holding is enough;
do not wound where hurting is enough;
do not maim where wounding is enough;
and kill not where maiming is enough;
the greatest warrior is one who does not need to kill."
--Bereks Code, The Illearth War By Stephen R. Donaldson

*Levels* of control are vital, along with knowing when to use which level.  I would add a couple of levels to the top, on the order of "do not speak when leaving is enough / do not hold where speaking is enough".


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 28, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> i believe in that too.


 
I don't. Martial arts doesn't make me a better person, my beliefs and how I behave according to those beliefs do.
Martial arts makes me fitter, more able to defend myself and others as well as being physically stronger.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I don't. Martial arts doesn't make me a better person, my beliefs and how I behave according to those beliefs do.
> Martial arts makes me fitter, more able to defend myself and others as well as being physically stronger.



heck no, it wont necessarily make one better THAT was brought home to me by a certain sandan i knew.

but maybe funakoshi was talking about that people should strive for that.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> heck no, it wont necessarily make one better THAT was brought home to me by a certain sandan i knew.
> 
> but maybe funakoshi was talking about that people should strive for that.


 

You can certainly strive to be a 'better' person, and I have to say I hate that expression it's used primararily by people who want to put you down, but karate doesn't contain the elements to make a 'whole' person. It can advocate discipline, physical fitness etc but lacks a great many other things peole consider virtues simply because there's not a place in it for them. I doubt very much Funakoshi mean that, in Japan religion,belief etc is far more tied into everyday life than it is in the west.They live their lives as a whole rather than compartmentalise everything. 
One 'bad sandan' does not indicate anything to do with martial arts, it's more to do with being human.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 29, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I don't. Martial arts doesn't make me a better person, my beliefs and how I behave according to those beliefs do.
> Martial arts makes me fitter, more able to defend myself and others as well as being physically stronger.



+1.

I realized a long time ago that I am who I am.
Martial arts doesn't change that. It is only a way in which you can express yourself in the way you behave. But it doesn't bring out things that aren't already there.


----------



## Narges (Jan 30, 2011)

I suppose it differs from person to person, but MA has helped me become a MUCH better person. I wouldn't be who I am today without Karate. Maybe it's because of  my age, or the state I was in when I started.


----------

